# What causes this leak?



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

This has been a reoccurring problem at my house. I notice a wet spot in the sheetrock, cut it open, and find a liitle prick hole that is leaking. In the last year I have fixed maybe 5-6 of these and it is getting old! I am on a well, and we have a lot of minerals in our water if that is relevant. Can anyone tell me what is happening? Thanks guys.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Your water is probably acidic, and you need to install a treatment system. I have a client who's good for 3-6 repair calls a year because he's too stubborn to do that.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I doesn't taste like acid.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Water change lately? Know we have had issues going from hard to soft water.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Try some litmus paper and see what it says. Slightly acidic over decades can erode the pipes from the inside out. If this is the issue you may have a much bigger problem brewing than a few leaks. If the wall thickness has been compromised then a lot of pipe might have to be replaced. 

If you find the water is acidic then I would suggest if you take off for a day or two, or longer, turn the main water off. Last thing you need is a summertime burst. Not fun at all.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Last thing you need is a summertime burst. Not fun at all.


Hey! Some of us have to make a living here! Turn up the pressure and take a long weekend. You deserve it..


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


:whistling


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Your copper pipe is probably Type M which is thinwall & your minerals in your water have deteriorated the inside of the pipe so much that this is the result. 

The only answer now is to change it all out with Pex.
Even if you purchase a water conditioner your problems will still be there, as your pipes are too far gone..........................


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm not sure that his only option is pex. He could repipe with L tubing. If the water quality is so severe as to be eating the pipe from the inside, doing a repipe without conditioning will lead his faucets and metal drain components to deteriorate as well. And without copper in the water lines to act as an anode, that will only leave more concentrated material in the discharge water to attack the drain components.

Whatever repipe you choose to do, don't think you can ignore your water conditions. It will catch up to you.

We've done repipes here in the city (lots of them) with flexible L tubing. Not quite as flexible as pex, but you'd be surprised at how well it's suited to the application. It's so nice, we've taken to roughing our bathroom crotons with it over hard drawn.

Keith


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same problem. The ph levels in my well are too high
Ended up installing an acid neutralizer. Have to add calcite twice a year 
Took care of my problem. Costs about as much as a softner. I have one of those too. But this should help your problem.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

mrmike said:


> Your copper pipe is probably Type M which is thinwall & your minerals in your water have deteriorated the inside of the pipe so much that this is the result.
> 
> The only answer now is to change it all out with Pex.
> Even if you purchase a water conditioner your problems will still be there, as your pipes are too far gone..........................


That's what I was thinking. Damage is done. I hate to think about the cost of tearing up the walls. 
Leo- we lucked out last summer: my wife was home when there was a big burst. She called me and I walked her through shutting off the main. We have Brazilian Koa floors downstairs, and it scares the piss out of me to think of a flood/leak.

I bought the house maybe ten years ago, and it was homeowner built in '81. During my room by room remodels, I have found grey pex like piping that has been cut off at the slab penetrations, and later replaced (by someone else, not me) with copper. I am used to seeing red and blue pex. Was the grey stuff an early type pex?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

ESSaustin said:


> That's what I was thinking. Damage is done. I hate to think about the cost of tearing up the walls.
> Leo- we lucked out last summer: my wife was home when there was a big burst. She called me and I walked her through shutting off the main. We have Brazilian Koa floors downstairs, and it scares the piss out of me to think of a flood/leak.
> 
> I bought the house maybe ten years ago, and it was homeowner built in '81. During my room by room remodels, I have found grey pex like piping that has been cut off at the slab penetrations, and later replaced (by someone else, not me) with copper. I am used to seeing red and blue pex. Was the grey stuff an early type pex?


The gray pipe is Polybutylene, the predecessor to pex. Being that the house was built in '81, I would assume it is polybutylene.

Does it look like this?


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, it does look like that. Why was it replaced with pex?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ESSaustin said:


> Yes, it does look like that. Why was it replaced with pex?


They pulled it off the market because chlorinated water damages it. No longer code approved here.


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

I too have a well, but most of my house is CPVC. The only place I had copper was the copper flex pipes coming off of the water heater. Yep, after about 6 years, I developed a pin hole leak just like you did, so I replaced them with new braided lines. 

Fast forward three years and last week I had to replace the kitchen faucet because it too had developed a pin hole leak in the copper tubing between the supply line and the faucet.

You're not alone. I started asking around and was told that it was my well water, but because I have so very little copper in the house, I shouldn't worry about it.


----------

